# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Welk AD is voor jou het best?

## pruts

Heej,

Ik ben heel erg geinteresseerd in het effect dat antidepressiva heeft op de verschillende mensen. Ik vind hier heel veel verhalen terug van mensen die heel andere ervaringen hebben met dikwijls eenzelfde AD. 
Zelf heb ik er ook al heel wat uitgeprobeerd en ik ben het beste met Efexor. Maar heb al wel een waslijst AD uitgeprobeerd (Seroxat, Prozac, Efexor, Serlain, Sipralexa) 

Als je hier aan wil meewerken, gelieve dan een beetje overzichtelijk te antwoorden op volgende vragen:

*Welk AD gebruik je nu?*
*Bij welk AD had je het beste gevoel?*
*Welke andere AD heb je nog gehad en waarom gebruik je die niet meer?*
*Van welke eventuele bijwerkingen heb je hinder?*

Alvast bedankt!!

----------


## gossie

is dit een enquette?

----------


## pruts

Hoi,
Niet officieel, uit interesse. Maar ik wil er wel een verslagje uit maken als je dat wenst. 

Xx

----------


## Ilse34

Sipralexa
Sipralexa
Serlain - overmatig zweten - 
bij de Sipralexa ook nog overmatig zweten maar niet elke dag - snel moe.

----------


## Agnes574

Sipralexa
Sipralexa
Héél erg veel... te veel bijwerkingen!
Soms nachtelijk zweten  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ik heb jaren Lerivon genomen behoort tot de oudere AD. Wat ik daar enorm van had van constipatie en overtollige kilo's.
Ook had ik daar een verschrikkelijk wazig zicht door, maar bij mij was dat enige AD waar ik tegen kon en waar ik mij goed bij voelde. Nu ben ik al bijna 2 jaar gestopt met redelijk goed resultaat.

Heb ook seroxat genomen, maar daar kreeg ik zelfmoordneigingen van. Ook nog Serlain genomen maar daar werd ik zo misselijk als iets van. En cipramil ook, maar door dat AD leefde ik precies niet in de realiteit had altijd een waas in mijn hoofd.

----------


## sietske763

een oudere post, maar schrik niet, zal ff mn lijstje afwerken(als ik het allemaal nog onthouden heb)
anafranil
prozac
feverin
seroxat
remeron
wellbutrin
prothiaden, dit was direct goed, toch nog gewisseld ivm slaapproblemen
tryptizol
valdoxan
toen nog 2 slaapverwekkende AD,s (sorry, weet de namen door het bos niet meer...)
geeindigd met (weer)prothiaden.
nou........als ik nou geen ervaringsdeskundige meer ben, weet ik het ook niet meer....

dit is een lijst van ruim 18 jaar dokteren, heb alle AD,s de tijd gegeven.

----------


## Raimun

@sietske 763
Oefff....jij bent 'n wandelende apotheek !! ...je zou best 'n heel aantal huisartsen kunnen adviseren hé ..bij hun voorschrijf gedrag !!  :Cool: 

Regelmatig lees ik hier over allerhande gevolgen ..neveneffecten enz..van de gebruikte AD medicatie !! ..
Vermoedelijk is het hele beschikbare arsenaal pillen reeds aan bod gekomen , hun voor- nadelen ..afkickverschijnselen enz .... 
Soms verbijsterende ervaringen ..!!
Hierin ben ik 'n leek !..heb ik geen ervaring mee ...
Het verbaasd mij echter wel ; dat er zéér veel geëxperimenteerd wordt , al dan niet op eigen houtje ! om welke reden dan ook .
Ten minste afgeleid uit de verschillende verhalen die hier ter sprake komen !

Toevallig ben ik op 'n side terecht gekomen , waarin 'n andere methode - zonder gebruik van medicatie - aangeboden wordt ,
om o.a. " depressies " ...en 'n hele resem andere lich. klachten te behandelen !! 

De link naar de side plak ik hier onder..voor wie 'n kijkje wil gaan nemen .

Het is wel 'n kostelijke onderneming !..afhangkelijk van de resultaten die behaald worden ...en je dus meer of minder sessies nodig hebt !! 
Volgens hun informatie ;bestaat er 'n tussenkost door de meeste " zorgverzekeraars " in Nederland ??
Bij jullie is dat anders dan in België !! ..heb ik dus geen idee van .

Het zou kunnen dat er op MC. zelfs iemand met deze methode reeds kennis gemaakt heeft ..of ervaring mee heeft ??
Die bevinding zou wel nuttige informatie zijn hier , vermoed ik ! 

Enfin , ik plaats het hier ..wie interesse heeft ..bekijkt het maar en vormt zelf 'n oordeel ...


http://www.alpha-up.nl/

----------


## Ilse34

Iedereen reageert anders op medicatie - wat voor de ene zo is kan voor de andere totaal anders ervaren worden.
Ik heb momenteel men strijd gestaakt tegen het van de pillen afgeraken..
heb zo goed als alles geprobeert om er vanaf te geraken.
en heb er nu vrede mee dat ik een pilleke slik.
mensen met psychische problemen worden veronderstelt altijd maar sterk te zijn en er zelf uit te geraken. Als je dat niet kan word je als zwak aangezien maar dit is helemaal niet zo tegen een suikerzieke of epilepsie patient zeg je toch ook niet dat ze maar sterk moeten zijn en gezond eten en dat het dan wel overgaat?!
Ik ben er klaar mee hoor.  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

goed zo ilse!!!
je verwoordt precies hoe ik er ook over denk!
je zal toch gek zijn om je leven te verknallen door geen pil in te nemen!!!

raimun.............hahah ja ja, maar ben nu echt geen wandelende apotheek want al die AD,s heb ik echt niet tegelijk geslikt. :Big Grin: 
in het verleden noemde ik mezelf wel een wandelende pillenkast, want toen slikte ik heel veel!
heb al eerder veel pillen aan de kant gegooid, en dat beviel prima!

tja....en nu dus de stop met de prothiaden........pfffff weer zo,n k*t nacht,
maar net zoals ilse en ik altijd zeggen...........beter je goed voelen Met pil dan zonder,
dus ga vandaag echt eens bekijken of de kwaliteit slechter is geworden..
en anders gewoon weer aan de prothiaden.
en een doorzetter..............ja dat ben ik.....want altijd cold turkey stoppen vind ik een hele prestatie!

----------


## gabry

@ Ilse. Mooi je hebt het licht gezien hahaha, fijn voor je dat je rust hebt nu xxx

@ Sietske...ik hoop dat ook jij tot een besluit kunt komen, en wat je ook besluit er is geen foute keus! Succes! xxx

----------


## sietske763

@gabry,
kon gi avond niet goed meer fuctioneren van moeheid in mn bol, 
kan echt geen vroegtijdig ontwaken volhouden...en het waren echt geen afkick verschijnselen.
heb gi avond een halve dosis AD ingenomen....deze werkt in het begin slaapverwekkend en.................geslapen als een roosje en niet om 4 uur klaarwakker.
weet nog niet wat ik vanavond doe........miss blijf ik wel op een halve dosis....
wordt vervolgd....

----------


## jolanda27

> @gabry,
> kon gi avond niet goed meer fuctioneren van moeheid in mn bol,
> kan echt geen vroegtijdig ontwaken volhouden...en het waren echt geen afkick verschijnselen.
> heb gi avond een halve dosis AD ingenomen....deze werkt in het begin slaapverwekkend en.................geslapen als een roosje en niet om 4 uur klaarwakker.
> weet nog niet wat ik vanavond doe........miss blijf ik wel op een halve dosis....
> wordt vervolgd....


Hé Sietske, 
Moeilijk hé. Dat slecht slapen breekt je op. 
Wat je ook doet, als je er zelf maar achter staat. 
Succes en een dikke knuffel, Jolanda

----------


## gabry

@ Sietske, moeilijk, maar misschien is een halve ook wel een mogelijkheid inderdaad!

----------


## endymion

Ik heb alleen paroxetine gehad. Eerst 20 mg en dat leek direct te helpen tegen de spanning, werd er best roezig van en wat meer ontspannen maar na 3 weken merkte ik niks meer.

Toen naar 30 mg en toen weer eerste weken roezig en suf maar daarna ging dat weg maar ook de spanning.

Vanaf dat moment merkte ik eigenlijk anders behalve dat plassen wat moeizamer gaat, komt wat langzamer op gang. Verder totaal geen bijwerkingen.

Nu aan het afbouwen, dat geeft wel wat bijwerkingen maar het is niet ondragelijk. 
Wat dat betreft heb ik wel voor hetere vuren gestaan (stoppen na maanden achter elkaar dagelijks speed/ghb/benzo's/alcohol/ketamine).

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ilse: Een goed besluit, je hebt er over nagedacht...altijd maar vechten is enorm vermoeiend...als " jij" beter functioneert zonder al te veel bijwerkingen is dat geweldig....ik hoop dat het zo blijft...alle goeds...Groeten.... :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: Hallo ervaring deskundige van dit soort pillen...ik bewonder je uithoudingsvermogen...het is triest als je zoveel moet proberen om je er eindelijk eens goed bij te voelen...het blijft een strijd...niet iedereen kan geholpen worden... :Wink:  als het je rust geeft dan geloof ik erin!!! soms is het overleven....er zijn veel mensen die een stofje in hun hersenen niet hebben waardoor ze dus depressief kunnen worden...fijn dat er medicijnen zijn, en door de jaren heen zijn er veel verschillende soorten op de markt gekomen...het blijft uitproberen totdat je de juiste medicijnen hebt...... :Embarrassment:  iedereen weet wat dit allemaal teweeg kan brengen als je het lang slikt....sommige mensen kunnen zich jaren goed voelen bij hetzelfde....het kan ook zo zijn dat je kunt stoppen, uiteraard in een rustig tempo.....ik wens iedereen sterkte voor welke vorm je ook kiest......voor de 1 helpt therapie, voor een ander beide, of alleen maar chemisch..... :Big Grin:  we maken keuze's in ons leven en het is fijn als er een goede arts achter je staat en je begeleid....velen van ons hebben ook vast wel meegemaakt dat mensen zo vastzitten en zo verdrietig en ontdaan zijn, en van de wereld, dat ze er zelf uitstappen....ik heb het meegemaakt...Triest....2 familieleden ( vader en een dochter 10 jaar later) en een jongen van 16 jaar die vorig jaar bij mij van de flat sprong!!! ik zag zijn lichaam liggen en heb geweend om zo'n keuze......ik wens " iedereen" wat rust in zijn hoofd....
dan maar een Pil...Of Therapie of anders.....Liefs Elisa.... :Embarrassment: 
..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Scabeau: Jij hoort niet thuis op dit topic....ha,ha,ha....te onbeschoft voor woorden dat jij hier rondzweeft....ga naar je vrienden toe en vertel daar je reclame verhaal!!!! zeker niets anders te doen he? misschien is het leuker om op de markt te staan achter een kraampje, dan kun je daar je verhaal schreeuwen.....verder wens ik je een goede zomer toe zonder al teveel gezemel hier...groetjes...offf krijg je aandacht tekort????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

